# Fruit fly tubs!



## desana (May 14, 2008)

Heres one for all who are trying to find fruit fly tubs for culturing there own flies. These tubs are from www.dartfrog.co.uk 

there priced at 9.99 for a 25 pk which i think its pretty cheap.


----------



## Ben.M (May 15, 2008)

I can make ones like them anyway with tubs whioch are quite alike, im going away for 5 days on monday but when i get i'll probs be selling some inc. my fav medium  

P.s mine have a tube coming out of the side(with bung), i luv my hot glue gun


----------



## desana (May 15, 2008)

Ben.M said:


> I can make ones like them anyway with tubs whioch are quite alike, im going away for 5 days on monday but when i get i'll probs be selling some inc. my fav medium  P.s mine have a tube coming out of the side(with bung), i luv my hot glue gun


how much do you charge for them pls.........


----------



## Ben.M (May 15, 2008)

Probs £1.50 a tub inc. the medium which has proved succesful for me


----------



## macro junkie (May 15, 2008)

i bought 100 x 32 oz deli cups from that site..i use them to keep mantids in and make my frute fly cultures in..32oz is about the right size for me..i dont like to use any thing smaller as u cant put enough medium in it.


----------

